# Federal Bill to expand Immigration Authority to States



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

This site is the official text for legislation re: a non-partisan bill to give State & local Police the same authority to arrest illegal aliens and begin deportation proceedings as Immigration Customs Enforcement have now.

http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/F?c108:1:./temp/~c108sg0IGP:e1041:


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

I say deport all the non US citizens who currently reside illegally in the US. Let's make the USA back into the land of the free, not the land of the free ride.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

This would be the only way to control illegal immigration. Neither party on the federal level is willing to push for proper federal enforcement. State &amp; Municipal PDs are the ones who come in contact with them. And why do we come in contact with them? Because of a criminal offense or other violation (that would not have happened if they were not within our STATE borders). I get more frustrated from INS's(ICS) response than from the "no habla" response.

I am not getting anything from the link above. What is the bill #.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Agreed. If there was ever a time to do it, it's now. I agree with a lot of views of National Seperatists. America is a great country, and we need to keep it that way. I'd hate to wake up one morning and look around and not even know where I was. Our state or any other could easily become the next Jerusalm if we're not carefull.


----------



## bdqadvisor (Aug 5, 2004)

People who live in glass houses...etc. As the grandson of two illegal aliens, I say we let the Feds go about demonstrating their bumbling ineptitude, and let us locals do what we do best-build and maintain ties with our community. 

And by the way, my "illegals" were an Irish grandfather and a Scottish grandmother, both of whom were indentured to jobs in Nova Scotia, and who walked into the US from Canada.

Not unlike a couple of the "illegals" I served with in Baghdad, including a Salvadoran kid who died in hopes of becoming a citizen. So put away the bedshhets and extinguish your flaming crosses, boys. Read what the plaque at the Statue of Liberty says, and ask your grandparents how they got here!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

=D> bdgadvisor =D>


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Illegals you served with where? I know you don't mean the military, since you need to reside in the US *legally *to enlist. See the key word, _legal?_ If an *illegal *alien enlisted in the US Armed Forces a whole lot of people at MEPS must have really screwed up.

I personally have no problem with immigrants-- legal ones. Its the ones who are here *illegally *I don't care for. If a police officer in New Ipswich, NH pulls over a truck load of *illegal * immigrants who ADMIT they are here *illegally* and then is forced to let them go free because the federal agency responsible for enforcing immigration law is too busy, too tired, too understaffed or whatever, there's a problem. As law enforcement officers, we enforce the laws, its what we do, if the law says you have to be out of this country by such-and-such a date and if you remain here longer then that you become a criminal, then you're a criminal, and some nice people from ICE should be there knocking on your door telling you to get on the next plane outta here. Its the law. If you don't like the laws, change 'em.

I think that State and Local law enforcement should have the same authority to enforce Federal Immigration Law as the ICE guys do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

bdqadvisor @ Mon 16 Aug said:


> Not unlike a couple of the "illegals" I served with in Baghdad, including a Salvadoran kid who died in hopes of becoming a citizen. So put away the bedshhets and extinguish your flaming crosses, boys. Read what the plaque at the Statue of Liberty says, and ask your grandparents how they got here!


 Unless an illegal lied to the recruiter and DFAS, he could not enlist. How did he pay taxes or what number was assigned to him? He would have needed an SSN/TAX ID Number. I was in the Army and unless a soldier was at least a legal resident, then he didn't get the privilege to wear the uniform. 
The people who came to Ellis Island/Statue of Liberty were entering legally. They were registering with immigration officials. Who do the ones sneaking across the border check in with? As for my great-grandparents, they came in legally and paid their taxes (as well as dearly paying by taking the low-wage jobs).


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

[quote=" So put away the bedshhets and extinguish your flaming crosses, boys. Read what the plaque at the Statue of Liberty says, and ask your grandparents how they got here![/quote]

Implying that people who are not for illegal aliens are the same as the KKK is just ignorant. I don't consider myself rascist at all, but I'm all for a closed boarder that only let's in legal aliens that are going to OFFER something to the U.S. instead of milk it. Look at some of these states and the condition there in, has an open boarder helped us? Times have changed a lot since your grandfather came over here.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I am all for this Bill. 
Instead of saying "its not my job-someone else is asleep at the switch thats their problem" we must take a proactive stand especially in this Post 9/11 world. Why? Because today alone on FoxNews it was reported 77 middle eastern males appearing _as mexicans_ were caught by the Border Patrol trying to sneak into the US. If a Mexican or Guatemalan with barely 5 years of schooling can make their way from Mexico to Massachusetts in 4 days (I have found such people), how long do you think it will be before Hamas or Al Qaida train their people to look and speak Spanish and come in the same way? (According to the News, its already happening!) Those people are far more educated and better funded than your poor migrant workers. Do we as a Nation risk letting them slip through the cracks, again, or do we proactively track down and try to deport everyone here illegally, Mexican, Guatemalan, Brazilian, Chinese, Russian, et al.

Like 100 years ago, most of the illegals come from poor countries- but that doesn't mean today we can afford to look the other way.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I agree with USMC. We can only hope that PO's will take action on this when it comes time. It's the wrong time and wrong attitude to say "It's not my job" or "we're too busy for the minor petty crap". In todays society of terrorism threats, it's every LEO's job to enforce laws like this, now the Fed's are helping us get that authority to help protect the U.S.. ICE can only do so much... with all of the "illiegals" in the US, this will help crackdown on some of that. I'd be worried if I saw a "Mexican" sitting in front of a busy public place praying to "Allah"....


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

A flood of middle-eastern males have been caught entering the country illegally east of Douglas, Arizona. In the last month at least two documented accounts of Border Patrol agents encountering large groups of non-Spanish speaking males in the Chiricahua foothills and on trails along the high mountain areas.

On or about the early morning hours of June 13, 2004 Border patrol agents from the Wilcox station encountered a large group of suspected illegal border crossers, estimated to be around 100, just east of the Sanders Ranch near the foothills of the Chiricauha Mountains. 71 suspected illegal aliens were apprehended; among them were 53 males of middle-eastern decent.

According to a Border Patrol field agent, the men were suspected to be Iranian or possibly Syrian nationals. "One thing's for sure, these guys didn't speak Spanish and after we questioned them harder we discovered they spoke poor English with a middle-eastern accent, then we caught them speaking to each other in Arabic…this is ridiculous that we don't take this more seriously, and we're told not to say a thing to the media, but I have to," said the agent, whose name will obviously remain anonymous.

The agent stated the men were wearing the traditional uniform of migrants - baseball caps, tennis shoes, some had work boots, denim jeans and many had t-shirts with patriotic American flags and slogans. The agent added the following description "A curious thing I noticed was that they all had brand new clothing and they looked as if they had just been to the barber shop, you know, new haircuts. They were clean cut and they all had almost the exact cut of mustaches."

The information was corroborated by a local rancher in the area who reports that sightings of groups similar to these are on the rise. "We've had groups in the hundreds coming through again. They were gone for awhile but now they're back. Many other ranchers in the area have been frustrated with the lack of response from Border Patrol. After calling over and over again, to the Wilcox headquarters, we might get a response a few hours later. We call them in to the Border Patrol, we only have the Wilcox station, and they're so darned far away. By the time they send in the helicopters these groups are long gone. I don't know how many they catch but they're coming through here heavy right now."

On or about the evening of June 21, 2004, agents from the Wilcox Border Patrol station apprehended 24 members of a larger group of Arabic speaking males located just east of the Pierce/Sunsites area of Cochise County. At least half of the males escaped capture and disappeared into the United States.



:shock:

This is why we need this bill...............


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

It has been said that a nation which fails to protect its borders will cease to exist. We are well on our way down that road.

Those of you justifying or codifying illegal imigration need a reality check!

I for one will be making a call to my rep to urge support for this!

Ryan


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

My grandmother and grandfather also came to this country illegally, just like the thousands and thousands who did at the turn of the century, If it was not for those who risked it all it come here, for a better life, America would not be the greatest country in the world. The United States is a country of immigrants for immigrants. ..."give us your hungry. your poor, your huddled masses"...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Philly, I agree with you as far as just about ALL of us are from immigrated families. In my case a mix of both immigrant and Native American. But I think there comes a time when we need to reduce the amount, or flow if you will, of illegals into this country. If we continue the population boom we'll be poor and over-populated like China. maybe not during our lifetimes, but perhaps our children or grandchildren may someday live in that kind of Era. The way of life could be endangered.

But it also shows how bad it is in other countries when these immigrants go through such great lengths to come here, risking their life.... all for what? A minimum wage job? While I hold great respect and sorrow for these foreign citizens, I also think about my country in whole. The amount of immigrants (whether legal or illegal) will eventually become US citizens, some will not and just take illegal (under the table) jobs - both of which will continue to have an impact on the economy.

Maybe I'm looking too deep into it, but thats my .02


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

We are not going to stop illegals because it is not feasible. Someone has to work at Dunkin Donuts for minimum wage and not complain, even though they screw up my order everyt time. They are an important asset to the country, yet every once in a while an event will spark up the immigration arguement and then dies down again. I am not going to detain illegal aliens for INS unless the Feds pay us for it, OT, coverage etc.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

It is possible to control immigration, legal and not, into this country. The problem is not who, but how many! There is no assimilation into our culture...that culture which is, by the way, a mosaic of the many cultures that built this country. My question for the immigrants is this: If your culture is so wonderful and superior to ours, then why did you leave your native country?

During the twenties the immigration flow was reduced to a trickle. This was due to the assimilation issue. The current unfettered flood of non-western immigrants was brought to you by...Ted Kennedy (back in the sixties). We can and should reduce immigration numbers until we assimilate what is here now.

There are a number of ways to force assimilation. We can make english our official language. Civil service tests, voting ballots, etc should be available to all. In ENGLISH. No bilingual signs, etc: look at the problem Canada has with the Quebec independence movement. If you think it can't happen here, take a look at California!

My family did not emigrate to this country. There wasn't a country here when we arrived (well, the Iroquois Confederation...but since the indians failed to invent the wheel, they were doomed to failure when confronted by technologically superior civilizations...and the indians are not unique in this: just ask a Pict or Manx if you can find one.)


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

This is crazy.

They certainly COULD tighten up about 500% as far the Borders go. Problem is Money$$$. It costs alot to pay for about One thousand new GS-5/7 Border Patrol billets. And thats just to start. 
:shock: 
Still people/items could get through, but why make it so easy? Christ, how do you think Switzerland stayed free after being surrounded by Hitler for well over six years? It wasn't just geography. It was a well-armed and prepared nation with a policy in place and enforced. And we all know how peaceful it is in Switzerland. Makes the gun-control freaks cringe doesn't it?
:wink:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Its no surprise that this bill is being fiercely opposed (I have heard-yet to see officially) by who else.....alien rights groups. These are the same groups who put water in the desert for thirsty smugglers sneaking into the US and petitioned CA to give everyone a photo driver's license. What a country :roll:


----------



## Patrick258 (Sep 5, 2004)

When this country finally gets serious about terrorism we will be able to arrest for illegal immigrants


----------

